# EMT jobs in Portland Oregon



## legit (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey everybody!

 I'm new to emslife. I'm looking to relocate to Portland Oregon to finish some prerequisites for the paramedic program up at PCC. I was wondering if anybody new which companies hire basics part time? 

Any recommendations would be a big help.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 4, 2013)

Do a forum search, this exact topic was just discussed a week or so ago.
link: http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=34378&highlight=portland


----------



## NightMedic1 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Metro West*

Hey Legit, 
I'm a Paramedic who lives in Portland. If you want to work as a basic you'll end up working for Metro West on their wheelchair transport cars. They let you work and go to school for medic, so it's not a bad deal. Once you get your medic, they'll wait until a spot opens in the ALS division then get you on a 911 car in Washington county (West portland area). Hope this helps.


----------



## legit (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm also Washington certified. Who covers Vancouver? By the way, I already for the the Metro West company.


----------

